
Uk permanent residency - rbruggem
https://twitter.com/mazzucatom/status/1060448125926735874?s=21
======
ElBarto
When did they try to take payment and process application?

I suspect that they are very busy at the moment hence the delay. I doubt that
they sat on her application for 6 months after payment failed...

